# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  the tune "The Road to Malvern"

## Nick Royal

Anyone have the notation for The Road to Malvern, a tune by Jim Childress?

----------


## Jim Garber

Here ya go: *Road to Malvern*.

or *here*.

or *here*.

----------

Pittsburgh Bill

----------


## BrianWilliam

John Reischman teaches that tune: https://pegheadnation.com/string-sch...andolin-tunes/

First month is free  :Smile:

----------

Denman John

----------


## dadsaster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrI6mAtv0Aw - no tab but not too hard to figure out.

----------


## MarkusSpiel

I have a tab of it. Just send me a mail if you want it.

----------

